# Kairi's Love-Filled Set Bakery



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

This is Kairi's Love-Filled Bakery ! I, obviously, am the one known as Kairi and I really want to make some delicious Sets ! Now, when I say Sets I also include *Transparencies *and I *only* do GIF* Avatars*.

There are some rules to follow in this Bakery, and these are:


[*] Atleast 50 posts to be qualified for a set here.
[*] Turn off you sig. My comp isn't all that fast and your sigs slow me down.
[*] I would really appreciate Rep and Credit, if you will.
[*] Make sure to be clear with your requests and what you want, If its not liked then you can state so and I will do my best to make it better.
[*] No more than 3 requests within a 48 hour period.
[*] No more than 2 GIF requests in a 48 hour period.
[*]*If you would like an avatar, but you don't have any stock, just tell me. I have plenty of stocks.
[*]Don't spam this shop.*




---

---


*Part-Time Bakers:*
Kiki​


----------



## Sayuri (May 10, 2009)

Good luck on your set shop! 

I'll be your first customer, let me get a stock, hang on a sec. :ho

---



A set, obviously. 150x150 avy, focusing on her face. Keep the sig size the same. Add any effects you wish. Any border is fine.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 10, 2009)

I will second only to Sayuri 

*will get a stock*


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2009)

Dammit, Izzy came here first. 

*said I would request, save ma spot betch  *


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

Keisha has got a shop, oooh, let me request. 



Avy: 150x150
Border: Dotted
No effects
Focus on her face, just her face 

Will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 10, 2009)

I see epic people come to epic thread. Anyway bitches. I got me stock nao. 

Just a sig.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah it's over the size limit; model as you like with the width to max [550 px] I suppose.


 Do what you think looks best, I like things pretty simple.

You will be 'honored' :ho... ... ...


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats Keishakins!!! :WOW

I'd love to be a part-timer for your shop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2009)

atleast i get to be on the first page


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Sayuri_ 














*Spoiler*: _@sweets_ 






Wasn't sure if you wanted a avy but I made you one anyways.






Added you Kyo <3


Any request, Gesy?


----------



## Krix (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on the shop, Kairi.  Tell me when I can request, I can see you're already pretty busy.


*Edit*: NM; I see you have fufilled your requests. XD

May I get a set of this:



Take off the letters (keep the heart and the border), make it transparent for a sig, add a little effect to it if you want. ^^

As for the avatar, make it 125x125. Can I please have the word 'Hime' somewhere on it?  Center it around her face, please.
Whatever border looks best on it works for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

It's perfect. <3333


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

You can request now, I just finished theirs 

Thank Peppers, it took me a minute to make :3


----------



## Krix (May 10, 2009)

Alright, I edited my post above. Thank you _so_ much Kairi. <3


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

YAHUHUUU!! :WOW

Can't wait...if you'd like to see examples of my work you can go to my shoppe and look around.


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

I'm working on it Dance.

You can take the request after dance you want to Kyo, I seen your work around <3


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Here goes my first request in here, sweet Kairi 

 Just make it pretty. Avy 150 x 150 + resize for the sig.
​


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

kairi! :ho 

i did not know you did this!  you should let me be a part-time worker 


Anyways...


for my request!


Set, 125x125 avy, sig is regular sig size? 

I like what you did with Izzy's so something like that 

Some text Involving Naruto and Sasuke... you choose.

lots of effects too plz

Stock: 


work your magiC :


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Kyo would you like to take one?


Alright Alex, but turn off your sig !


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

i alwayas forget 

would you like some help with transparencies or something?  i fail at everything else xD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

You hiring currently?


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Kairi... i hope you havent started my reqyest already cuz i wanna change it 
If you already have started it, disregard this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock - 

Set plz, avy - 125x125, Sig - no more than 430 in height plz

the avy centered around Kakashi plz some colourful BG effects lots of effects and similar to izzy's sig plz 

also can you get rid of the weird face thing to the left of kakashi?


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

^I haven't started on your original one, I'll do that one in a min.


Aleximaru said:


> i alwayas forget
> 
> would you like some help with transparencies or something?  i fail at everything else xD



Yeah, we could split the work 50/50(like i do avy and you do sig or I do sig and you do avy)


Darth Nihilus said:


> You hiring currently?



Sure. I won't be able to do these all the time. Just tell which one you want :3


*Spoiler*: _@Dance_


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Thanks 

but i was thinking maybe i can do gif's sig and av and the trans, i cant really do anything else as good as you


----------



## Krix (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Dance_




THANK YOU


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I does avatars in this thread


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

except gif avatars  they mien


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 10, 2009)

God it's so prettiful /fapfap
damn _spread the rep_, I'll show you  Man I love this, thank you darling  ♥♥♥


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Izzy im going to steal that from you when you're done with it


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Alright, you all got your specific jobs.


*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 10, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Izzy im going to steal that from you when you're done with it



I don't have any problem :ho  <3 sharing is caring


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Love it so much! Repped and I'm using it nao! (shizz I have so many awesome sets to choose from now).
​


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Sorry for not checking earlier...promise I'll take the next one if you want.


----------



## April (May 10, 2009)

*Request to Keisha*

Make me a set of this? or just an avy, I don't mind. Effects plz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

^ I'll take that 

Never mind, you requested it to Keisha


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Camden, please take Aleximaru's. You can just make the avy if you want and I'll make the sig.

I'll be doing Latina's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

KK, will do.


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> I don't have any problem :ho  <3 sharing is caring



lets share mroe then! :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Your avatar, Alexi:


----------



## Sayuri (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the set Keishakins, will rep [after I rep some other people ] and cred.


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Yw Lilly <3


*Spoiler*: _@Latina_ 









Next:
Aleximaru


----------



## April (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Yw Lilly <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Latina_



Awesome 

I forgot, but can you put a dotted border on the avy? 

Will rep/cred <3

EDIT: lol nevermind, I'll do it, thanks for the set <3


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Your avatar, Alexi:



omgz love! pek

Kairi can you make the sig to match? plz


----------



## ZigZag (May 10, 2009)

Yo Kairi, you think you make a set out of this?





Thanks


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Yo Kairi, you think you make a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're mine. 

I shall not disappoint you.

Do you want me to keep the background?


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

I will be your next customer.



Set please with...whatever the max sig and avy sixe for Juniors is. May it have a blue border?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

^ Taking that


----------



## ZigZag (May 10, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> You're mine.
> 
> I shall not disappoint you.
> 
> Do you want me to keep the background?



Uhh yeah, keep the background.


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Dang look at the activity in this Shop :ho


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

*ZigZag*


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

^ 

damn i wanna steal that!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

For Jasonkun:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I forgot to add the blue border. Do you still want it?


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Turn off your signatures ! 

If its not minded, may I try to make a version of ZgiZag's sig? I like the stock, a lot.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> For Jasonkun:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Tis fine as it is.


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Sure Keishakins. :WOW


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Zigzag ; My style_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2009)

work your magic :ho


----------



## ZigZag (May 10, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *ZigZag*





Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Zigzag ; My style_



I'll rep you both when I get my rep reversed back soon.

Well jeez, they're both really good, I'm not sure which one to use. :X


----------



## Sine (May 10, 2009)

type: GIF avatar
link: MU
size: 150x150
border: white
time: 00:28 - 00:30


doable? :x


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

I'm taking Gesy's.


Shiner, Aleximaru should be here to do your avy.


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

sry i had to go help my mom make supper  


-will find the posts i missed-



NOES! not youtube!  it may be a low quality gif


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2009)

Omfg pek pek It's beautiful- thank you Kairi-san!


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Turn off your signatures !
> 
> If its not minded, may I try to make a version of ZgiZag's sig? I like the stock, a lot.



oh... do you think you can change the BG color? From like yellow to... red or purple something that matches Darth's Av?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2009)

alex turn off that damn signature xD


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

sry  


anyways the av is done  quality = fail

 tell me if something is wrong with it 


oh yeah, btw, there is a white border on it


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Alex_ 





Any better?





*Spoiler*: _@Gesy_


----------



## Rinoa (May 10, 2009)

_Kairi-sama can i request you one set?

With oval boards._


----------



## Sine (May 10, 2009)

nothings wrong. it's just what i wanted
leave the quality alone 

thank you Alex


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Alex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgz lubz! 


this will be my 4th set in 2 days


YW shiner


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Alex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot

must spread thoughz


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

-keeping sig on to show off the mega awesome new set-


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

^ 

Even though you're doing that...it's just obnoxious. 


Make sure it never happens again.


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Alex, stop.


*Spoiler*: _@sharingansasu_


----------



## Rinoa (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Alex, stop.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@sharingansasu_


_Looks awesome!Thanx Kairi.
And congrats for the shop +reps._


----------



## Femme fatale (May 10, 2009)

Hey there Kairi. Well this is my first request for a set. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Transperancy please. Exclude the Earth. Resize to normal sig size. Whatever that is 

Avatar: 125 x 125, concentrate on Rose's face (the blonde)




Thank you. I'll be in your debt forever


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Alex, stop.



hey now, it was only once


----------



## Kathutet (May 10, 2009)

*THIS. Is gonne be painful darling.*

Sup Kairi darling. I'm mighty interested. 

stock

Use all the effects that you want, resize it to 450 height max. I'd love to see you add a BG, and if not too much asked; those... 'bubbles' that Kyoro added to the last submitted signature for Zigzag (don't know the name for them nor how to make them myself).

Don't change the colors (much) or darken the stock if it's not needed. However, if you think it would make it better looking, go for it! Add any effects that you like. I'd like to see a _warm_ theme ftw, no cold colors.

Of course, an avatar is also a must. Naruto's face or any other area of the stock will do just fine (suggestion: mirror the face so that it's looking to the right perhaps?), with a few effects added similar to those described above.

As for a border, none is necessary. Rounded borders would be very cool. I don't know how you do them, but if you use the same method... My 'radius' is at 40px atm.

Surprise me honey. I'm a fan of yours and Kyoro's work 

Will rep, cred and link to this shop upon completion (24 cockblock atm, can't rep yet).

*Alex* for God's sake turn that sig off and stop spamming this thread. It's annoying. Get post count in the HoU, not here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I'll take that. I need to experiment more as it is.


----------



## Kathutet (May 10, 2009)

'Kay, thanks Darth. 

There's absolutely *no rush*. You can take other requests before starting on mine. I'm going to use a lulzy set for a little while (few days) so you can experiment all you want.


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cosmotastic_ 









Camden, I was wondering, before your finished can you send me the PSD file? I would like to see how you did it :3


----------



## Femme fatale (May 10, 2009)

Thank you, it's lovely <3 

+reps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Will do Keisha. Trying to get these textures into Photoshop so I can use them atm


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Kenneth

*Spoiler*: __ 









I kinda made it into my own, as you can see 

Still new with using textures


----------



## Kathutet (May 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kenneth
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Looking very pimp right there. 

Can you get the colors to look brighter though? I loved the stock's bright colors a lot. 

Will rep in a min.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I can try that . 

Give me a min. The sig really needs it from looking at it. The avatar is fine without it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Better?


----------



## Kathutet (May 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Better?


Thanks. 

I'll use it after I've become bored of this set.
Expect to see me back when I need another set, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Good, good


----------



## Aphrodite (May 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Yw Lilly <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Latina_
> ...





Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Zigzag ; My style_



Finally a thread that does sets how i like them   >.<

Anyway i have a request and if possible i want the style or coloring to match the ones i quoted cause i freaking love them. It may be hard though since my stock dont have a background. 

Stock
XXX

Sig
Somewhere between 350x400 or higher whatever you think looks better is fine by me. Maybe a purple dotted border. Text can be whatever. If you dont want to add text thats fine to or just add my name.

Avie
150x150
purple dotted border also
text optional


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mystik_ 









Sorry if it isn't want you expected


----------



## Aphrodite (May 10, 2009)

Actually it looks freaking great... i love it   

will rep and credit

Thank you   <3


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 11, 2009)

Hi, Kairi!

Do you mind making a set out of this for me?


For the avy, zoom in on their faces, other than that, have fun.


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

^ You are mine.


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

*FoxxyKat*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 11, 2009)

Holy crap, you're fast! Thanks a bunch. I love them all.


----------



## Koroshi (May 11, 2009)

I'd like a set:



Focus on Sasori's face for an Avy,
Dotted please,
Might as well ask, Can I work here? My shop isn't doing very good.


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

^^Miiiineeee!!! The stock is awesome.


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

*Koroshi Star*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (May 11, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Koroshi Star*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice, I'll be sure to rep/cred you, when I use it.


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

Ok.

**Next please**


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2009)

For Keisha and Keisha only , 
I bring you a few Cynthia (Pokemon) stocks, choose the one you like best and make me a transparent sig of it along with a 150x150 avy with rounded edges. No effects. 



Loff given.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 11, 2009)

Kairi 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Transparency and ava 150x150         <3


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2009)

^

Hmmm i shall do this one...


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2009)

Here, hope this is good enough 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kairi (May 11, 2009)

Alex, you and that damned sig !


*Spoiler*: _@Pepper_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Kalbim(even though Alex did it, I just made corrections)_


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2009)

all you did was add a border and erase the green thing?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Aleximaru, you might want to turn your sig off when you post in the shop


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2009)

Damn i always forget  


anyways i wanna make another request 



> Set, 125x125 avy, sig is regular sig size?
> 
> I like what you did with Izzy's so something like that
> 
> ...



yup i quoted my old post, but whoever does this one can they do both the av and the sig? darth or kairi


----------



## Cjones (May 11, 2009)

Could you make a set out of this for me? The avatar to be 150x150 and the picture to be 350x300 and a transparency.


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2009)

^ You're mine.

If you could please upload a better quality stock? I'll see what I can do with this one...but I can't promise anything spectacular though.


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Alex, you and that damned sig !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Pepper_
> ...



Holy shit, it's fabolous.


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2009)

I'm bored. I wanna make something. Can I join your shop?  

I can do avatars / transparency if you're hiring.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2009)

well, i've noticed kairi is being dead as ever!  


so peter i guess you'll have to ask her... and yeah im finally replying now cuz i was gonna wait for kairi to actually say yesh or no


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

She is online. Just send her a PM or VM. It's not that hard.


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

Kairi 

Transparent Avy + Siggy. Avy should be 125x125. 

Stock x


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2009)

^ taking! will be done in about an hour


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

^ Thanks.


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2009)

correction! a few minutes!  

i hope you dont mind that im making the stock smaller to increase the quality of it...


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

Even better. 

I don't mind.


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2009)

epic completed powa! 





tell me if you want anything done to either of them


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> epic completed powa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look great.  Thanks. pek 

Credit + rep.


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Can you bake me up a set with this stock, Kairi? Add lots of effects. Ava 150 x 150.
​


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2009)

Sig: Prettyful, render
Avy: 150x150, prettyful

Will give loff.


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Sig: Prettyful, render
> Avy: 150x150, prettyful
> 
> Will give loff.



I'll do yours.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2009)

Just no effects.


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

^Oh noes. I didn't see your last post...so I added effects.

I'll post it as it is...hope you like it like this. 

Ava :  


Sig :


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2009)

You get rep for effort and it really does look good.  However, I asked for a render with no effects. I hope you don't mind. ;<


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Nah it's ok. Sorry for not seeing that post.


----------



## Kairi (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 















i swear i will be doing yours next Alex ;3


----------



## Peter (May 20, 2009)

I swear, I'm becoming a seatwhore. 

Stock

Dotted Borders, 150x150 ava size, junior member sig size.  

Make it prettyful.


----------



## Sayuri (May 21, 2009)

Hey Keishakins 

I have two requests for you 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 







Trans both the girls (with the stars), and give it a new epic background. Effects please 

Avatar is senior sized, make the height of the sig no more than 450 pixels.





*Spoiler*: _2 *ONLY KEISHA MAY DO THIS ONE*_ 





I'm wearing this for my birthday, so make sure it's done before June 16th, and I'll wear it the next day 

Avatar is senior sized. Make sure [for the sig] you have the text "Surprise, bitch!" or "Happy birthday, bitch!" somewhere in there. Whatever looks better. Height no more than 500


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Peter said:


> I swear, I'm becoming a seatwhore.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


 

I got this one :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Peter_


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



Prettiful! Thank you! Repped. 
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Turn your sig off, please, lol.


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Peter_



Thanks, it looks awesome. 

Rep and Cred.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

I do what I can


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2009)

okay kairi if you're still having trouble with that other request from ages ago

think you can try something with this?



think you can trans Naruto and sasuke and then have an awesome background? and lots of effects too

Darth if you want you can try this instead of kairi


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

I'll take that request.


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll take that request.



lets see what you can do :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

I'm actually getting semi good with transparencies, so yes, we will :ho


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2009)

i like really hard semi-fail trans'


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

You have any other stock? I tried making it into a transparency first, didn't come out well


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You have any other stock? I tried making it into a transparency first, didn't come out well



but >_< that pic was so....  


well anyways... 




its rather big but w.e... can you try to make it longer length-ways in some way? if not just do what ever. still lots of effects plz


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2009)

k, ill be waiting


----------



## krome (May 23, 2009)

Avy~
125x125
Close in on Madara's face and add effects. Rounded border.

Sig~
Size doesn't matter, and effects should match the avatar.

Stock: x


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

^I'll do it.


----------



## krome (May 23, 2009)

^ Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> k, ill be waiting


 
Eh, I'll let Keisha do it. She can do one better methinks.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Eh, I'll let Keisha do it. She can do one better methinks.



thats if she actually will do it >_>

im still waiting for my old one kairi  or you can just try this new one


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*Uchiha Karin*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krix (May 24, 2009)

For *Kyoro or Kairi only*.

Set out of this please. Junior limitations.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

I'll do it. The stock is absolutely awesome. 

Unless Keishakins wants to do it.  I'll give it a try too.


----------



## krome (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Uchiha Karin*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it!  Credit + rep.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Stock Lubbly set please, Kairi-chan!  WIll not be able to rep instantly tough. (repped you soon, plus I got a seal)
​


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

*Dance Hime* :


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like it. Please tell me if you want it made differently.


----------



## Alexandritee (May 25, 2009)

Imma like to request something 



If there's any problems, I'll get a new stock.

Obviously I'd like the main focus to be her and Ulquiorra's hand, but it's not an issue, since she pretty much takes up the whole thing anyway. Since it's a set request, I don't mind if the sig and av match perfectly or not. Effects would be prefferable. There isn't much I can say about the picture, apart from I ask that the av is 125x125, and the sig is any size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Dance Hime* :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg! i would love to steal the green version of this :ho


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Don't. 

I'll do one for you...just give me a stock.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Don't.
> 
> I'll do one for you...just give me a stock.



sure... in like 2 months xD 

i have like 5 sets waiting to be used


----------



## Krix (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Dance Hime* :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much. pek

@Alex- I'll let you steal it after I use it if you want. <3


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2009)

yayz!!!


----------



## Kairi (May 25, 2009)

Honestly, don't post here unless your picking something up and saying thank you, or requesting. I don't want any spam.


*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2009)

okay kairi if you have time think you can attempt this?

i was planning on just transing it but i think it'll look so much better with w.e you do 

im going for a sad look? and sparkly? im hoping you can do some epicness with this 


Stock




you dont need to do this right away, take your time, do other sets first. w.e


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2009)

Keisha shoppe ,



A 150x150 avy of her face with a thin black border. No effects. :>

Will give loff.


----------



## Alexandritee (May 26, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



That's a hell of a librarian! Thank you! Rep when I spread.
​


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2009)

pepper this was too easy


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2009)

It's lovely. 

Loff given.


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2009)

np, im happy to help


----------



## Femme fatale (May 28, 2009)

Oh hi there 

Would you mind making me a set? 

+reps


*Spoiler*: __ 





I would like it transparant, just Hinata, 6 tails, the hose, the barrel thingy hes sitting in. No speech bubbles.
Normal sig size please

And a 125x125 avatar of Hinata's face.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2009)

i'll get to it 

edit: tried, failed, cant do it >_<]

maybe someone else can


----------



## Krix (May 28, 2009)

*For Kyoro or Kairi only.*

I would like a set of this; 

Just of around Sakura... within junior limitations please.


----------



## Kairi (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Alex_ 





This is what you wanted, right?





*Spoiler*: _Cosmotastic_ 









Hime, if Kyo doesn't want to do your request, I will. I honestly think it will come out better if he does it :/


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Alex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kairi! i lubz you!


----------



## Femme fatale (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Kairi, it's lovely <3


----------



## Alex. (May 29, 2009)

Hime said:


> *For Kyoro or Kairi only.*
> 
> I would like a set of this;
> 
> Just of around Sakura... within junior limitations please.



I'll try and do it.


----------



## Megumi (May 29, 2009)

I would like a set of this~



Junior Limitations.

Thanks in advance. ​


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2009)

^  im going to try this and use my new/and barely found abilities with effects to to try and make something, someone else should still do this though, im just doing it for practice


----------



## Krix (May 29, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Alex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright. Thank you, both of you anyways.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2009)

okay, fetus, this is my attmept at your sig, someone else may want to try though cuz this fails >_<


----------



## Alex. (May 30, 2009)

I'll do Hisagi's.


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> okay, fetus, this is my attmept at your sig, someone else may want to try though cuz this fails >_<



Awh, I think it's cute! But I was thinking more of a...darker feel. ​


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2009)

Fetus said:


> Awh, I think it's cute! But I was thinking more of a...darker feel. ​



orly? sure ill make it darker then

but do you still like the blue-ish green look to it? 

 i can still do soemthign else if you want...


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'll do Hisagi's.



Can't wait


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> orly? sure ill make it darker then
> 
> but do you still like the blue-ish green look to it?
> 
> i can still do soemthign else if you want...



I've arrived fashionably late. 

I like it but I was thinking, if you don't mind , could you make it more simpler? Like just make it bluish green and that's all? I have some plans with it on my own but I really like how you do that effect, ​


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2009)

Fetus said:


> I've arrived fashionably late.
> 
> I like it but I was thinking, if you don't mind , could you make it more simpler? Like just make it bluish green and that's all? I have some plans with it on my own but I really like how you do that effect, ​



-removes effects- well, if you were planning on doing something with it from the start why did you even ask to have a set done


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> -removes effects- well, if you were planning on doing something with it from the start why did you even ask to have a set done



Nuu, I meant that I would just add something little.

And it's because I'm horrible at it and I like how you make them. 

Either way, I'll rep you. It looks really pretty. ​


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2009)

Fetus said:


> Nuu, I meant that I would just add something little.
> 
> And it's because I'm horrible at it and I like how you make them.
> 
> Either way, I'll rep you. It looks really pretty. ​



orly? if this is the case, then no problem, your welcome


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

If its too busy for you guys, you can go ahead and cancel my request I don't mind

I'll be using this avatar for a while anyway


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long. I'll do yours Hisagi later on today.
In the mean time :

*Hime*


Please tell me if you want anything done differently.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 1, 2009)

> Hey Keishakins
> 
> I have two requests for you
> 
> ...



Order was skipped.


----------



## Krix (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Sorry for taking so long. I'll do yours Hisagi later on today.
> In the mean time :
> 
> *Hime*
> ...



It's perfect. Thank you, dear.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2009)

Request for Kairi.
Just an avy.


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2009)

Avy request~ 

Add any effects you want.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll do yours Karin.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2009)

fufufu ima try this and see how well i can do it ...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

Make it pretty, Keisha my love. Sparkly and glowy and stuff.
​


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2009)

brad pitt! 

so jerry... this is my attempt at your av, kyoro's will most likely be better


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

You can do it if you like. I juust want tons of effects.
​


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2009)

lol i fail effects 

so i guess i wont, plus im going out soon xD


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> brad pitt!
> 
> so jerry... this is my attempt at your av, kyoro's will most likely be better






I'll use it until Kyoro finishes! Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 7, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Request for Kairi.
> Just an avy.



Since Kairi hasn't posted in a while, I'll try and make yours as well.

If you don't like the outcome that's okay. 

Ok. 
*
Uchiha Karin*



*Grimmjow*


----------



## krome (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Since Kairi hasn't posted in a while, I'll try and make yours as well.
> 
> If you don't like the outcome that's okay.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Kek (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't know you had your own shop Kairi 

Set please. :3


----------



## Fay (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like to request a sig transparancy, senior member size:


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll do that! do you want a border?

well w.e, here 2 versions


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 7, 2009)

Outstanding Kyoro. Rep and credit now


----------



## Fay (Jun 8, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i'll do that! do you want a border?
> 
> well w.e, here 2 versions



Thank you!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

Kek said:


> I didn't know you had your own shop Kairi
> 
> Set please. :3




We can't see the stock...or at least I can't. 

Please re-upload and I'm gonna do it for you.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

​


Morphine said:


> Make it pretty. Sparkly and glowy and stuff. Borders & Effects up to you.
> 
> ​




Would you be so kind, Kyoro? 
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure, sure. 

Didn't you originally post another stock?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Sure, sure.
> 
> Didn't you originally post another stock?



I did but I liked this one better! Plus, the other wasn't showing! 
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

I noticed. 

Will have it done in a few minutes.  

Lots of effects right?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah!!! (Rounded border please)
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

Here it is.  I love black and white stocks. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









If you want anything done differently then just say so and it will be done.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Here it is.  I love black and white stocks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think I'm in love with you. 
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad you like it. 

I like making people happy.


----------



## Kek (Jun 8, 2009)

damn it. re uploaded.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok. I'll do it later on today. 

Unless Kairi magically appears and take s the request.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 15, 2009)

Kairi magically appeared to take the request.


*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 











Sorry for not taking anything guys, my internet was shot.


----------



## Kek (Jun 15, 2009)

That looks great! thank you.


----------



## krome (Jun 16, 2009)

Avy 125x125 Close in on his face.

Sig


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll do yours Karin.


----------



## krome (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll have it done tomorrow.


----------



## krome (Jun 16, 2009)

Great.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Sayuri_ 













Happy Birthday Love ♥♥♥


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

*Uchiha Karin*

*Spoiler*: __ 








I didn't do any effects on the sig because it would have looked okay...so I only added a dotted border. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## krome (Jun 17, 2009)

^ That's great.  Thanks.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Sayuri_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you so much keishakins. I'll rep as soon as I can.

Also, third avvie is /:ho worthy.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 18, 2009)

Guess who's back.  This place is just too wonderful.

I'm here for a set request. 



Different stock can be provided if necessary. All I really want is transparency and for it to be smaller for the sig, but I don't mind if effects are added to make it look better, if you want. For the av, main focus on the face. I'd prefer if the av had a border. Again, effects if you wish.

Thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2009)

Request for Kairi if you don't mind Kairi-sama <3


Curved & dotted border, ie. your recent sig.
Text: sweets
125x125
If different stock is needed, it will be provided.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 19, 2009)

Alexandritee, please give me another day for your set (or Kyoro will take it), if you don't mind <3


*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 19, 2009)

pek pek ilu kairi-sama, thank you so much ~


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 20, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Alexandritee, please give me another day for your set (or Kyoro will take it), if you don't mind <3



Of course. <3 I'll be patient.


----------



## krome (Jun 22, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## krome (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, is there any way for this to be made into a gif?


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Also, is there any way for this to be made into a gif?



this would be my job  ill do it later today


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 22, 2009)

Kairi. 

Please make a set out of this. 

Thank you.


----------



## krome (Jun 22, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> this would be my job  ill do it later today



          .


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

*@Karin -* Hello! No, this isn't Alex under a disguise, but he went and got himself banned so I'm playing the role of delivery girl. Here is your gif request~


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Kairi-chu

I'd love if you could do something with this sig-wise, you can follow your instinct I guess and do what you like, just make it as big and subtle as possible when you center on it


----------



## krome (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *@Karin -* Hello! No, this isn't Alex under a disguise, but he went and got himself banned so I'm playing the role of delivery girl. Here is your gif request~



WAAAAAAAAH~  I love it.

Thanks.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 










*Spoiler*: _Karin_ 











I'll do yours tomorrow Izzy, I'm hella busy today


----------



## krome (Jun 24, 2009)

OMIGOSH   

Thanks Kairi.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kairi!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Kairi said:


> I'll do yours tomorrow Izzy, I'm hella busy today



No problem


----------



## Pepper (Jun 27, 2009)

A tiny request,



Resize it to 125x125, please.  <33

Will give loff. <3


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Bunneh; oh your such a ass_ 










*Spoiler*: _Izzy_


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 27, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Izzy_



Kairi you are amazing !!!!111111111111111
Thank you <3333


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Kairi. 

I was wondering if you could make a set out of this.



Don't nosebleed over it okay? I will be giving out cookies.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, can I work here please?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 28, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bunneh; oh your such a ass_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kairi you are a lovely lovely person.  <3


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Hey Kairi.
> 
> I was wondering if you could make a set out of this.
> 
> ...



kso, i saw thsi in the FC earlier  

i shall attempt this


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2009)

marshymellowz <3  

i has completed it  you may not like the style of it, and if you dont, it's okay, kairi  will probably do it better 



*Spoiler*: __ 









if you want anything changed like an effects taken away, or a colour change tell me


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 28, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bunneh; oh your such a ass_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks  Me will use it in another forums.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2009)

Could I have a set please

Text-Vintage Orton
Stock-Link removed
Size-456x200


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

Neglected thread has been neglected


----------



## Laex (Aug 17, 2009)

way to mega bump :ho


----------



## Ammiddeon (Aug 25, 2009)

*Last Page*

We intentionally avoid hyphenating the last word on a page, so this is a feature, not a bug. 

The idea is that the reader doesnt have to turn forwards/back a page in order to read the first/last word on the page. Is this something that you would like control over?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 25, 2009)

Kairi my love its Bump
Am I allowed to request?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2009)

Go     ahead.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 26, 2009)

Simple request
Size-up to you
Stock-up to you
Text-Join WSJ Forums
Bump

btw congratz on the banner thing XD


----------



## Kairi (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sorry if its not what you wanted >___<


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 30, 2009)

Kairi make me a Souji Seta avy please. ;3


----------



## Kairi (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this what you wanted? :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 31, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size:150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Effects or none at all I don't care

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Same or different as avatar
Extra: with effects and preferably without the jap text

Thanks Keisha <3


----------



## Mish (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Kairi, can I help out with Avys, sets etc?


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2009)

If it gets more active here, yes you can help Ren ♥


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 2, 2009)

Kairi said:


> If it gets more active here, yes you can help Ren ♥



Thanks Keisha *rep* :]


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2009)

ya welcome.

I don't know if Nicole still wants this but I did it anyways


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

pek  pek thank you <3 

hey, can I get a trans sig of Naruto or Ino in borderless trans? Can it be small too? 

Thank you


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2009)

(Incase you changed your mind and wanted a border)

Or did you want another stock?


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

It's fine, I just wanted it bigger


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 7, 2009)

Kairi-chama~

I'd like a set. Just with your usual epicness, making it as large as possible, I guess. I often really like 2-corner rounded avies, focused somewhere subtle.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to request a set 



125x125 avatar of the faces please, dotted border.  :>
I don't have any specific requests for the sig, just make it pretty <3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kairi (Sep 9, 2009)

if you don't like it you are free to show your displeasure ;]


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 10, 2009)

pek Thank you~! <333


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 10, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much <3


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 10, 2009)

We can have 3 requests within 48 hours, right?  Then...



I'd like a sig set. For this pic, you don't have to use too many effects, I like the colours as they are. 

125x125 avatar of Sasuke's face please, dotted border, and perhaps a 150x150 avatar for later use as well? ^^ 

Much appreciated~! <3


----------



## Kairi (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry Babies !


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 15, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Sorry Babies !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much!  Will credit  .


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 16, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Sorry Babies !



Thanks Keisha ~  I was wondering if the sig could be a little bigger? I can't really see the food. lol. Though, if you can't do it, don't ~ 

Spreading aids.


----------



## En Too See (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello!  I'd like a sig with the following on it..

"Canadian Badass" and below it...
"En Too See" and below that..
"Gamingring Awards '09"

With a picture of this on it...



If you don't mind, I'd like it to be kind of like this, except more awesome.



Thank ya!


----------



## En Too See (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll go ahead and take my request elsewhere.  Don't bother doing it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2009)

Closed by request of owner.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 12, 2010)

reopened by request of owner


----------



## Sunako (Feb 13, 2010)

First? 

 please.


----------



## Sake (Feb 13, 2010)

keishuuu <3

will give you all the loff you want and cred of course


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

save my spot ma fellow black loli


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2010)

nicole you trippin


----------



## Sake (Feb 13, 2010)

ily.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 13, 2010)

rofl , thank you


----------



## Mαri (Feb 13, 2010)

Kairi! You reopened your set shopppeee!!!!!



/goesofftofindstock


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

NO U
SAVE MA SPOT TRICCCCKKK


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2010)

I lack stawksauce what is this ! >:[


----------



## Mαri (Feb 13, 2010)

Make me a really epic avatar from this 
Do whatever [just focus on her face]


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG! pek
Awesome work!

 please?


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2010)

^turn off your signature hun <3


----------



## Mαri (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome Kairi :33 .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 13, 2010)

Set request:



Can you make her hair black? Then, just a transparency please.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> ^turn off your signature hun <3



Uuups... Sorry, turned it off 

And thanks! It looks AMAZING! <3


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi 

Can I have avatars of these;  /  in both junior and senior sizes? Thank you...


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

will do them when i wake up ~


----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2010)

goodness gracious i remember the days when i was working here. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Keiisha .

Can I have a couple of avas pleasee? Dotted or Half rounded.



Thank youu


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2010)

finally 

avatars of this


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

couldn't make her hair black, it would have required quite a bit of editing which will make it look like shit ;>.>

i is so sorry guys i promise tomorrow
got super addicted to the new pokemon section
i already know what i want to do to your avys


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Please dont rape mine Keisha 
And yes that Pokemon Part is addictive


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

currently doing Tsun's


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 16, 2010)

me wub me kairi   thx


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh thank youuuu! <3 I love them. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you Keisha baby pek

I gotta spread ><


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 26, 2010)

Kairi!!!

Ava on Sasuke's senior size, plz.Effects and borders up to you.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Kairi (Mar 1, 2010)

i didn't realize you had a request here sjfkl sorry rinoa bby


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2010)

Kairi said:


> i didn't realize you had a request here sjfkl sorry rinoa bby


No problem Keisha.

Thank you so mux, they look awesome.


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 2, 2010)

May I have a transparent set please. I have no specific wants so if you would like to add any additional stuff go crazy! Also may I have my name across the Icon.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 19, 2011)

Because of the constant encouragement that I have gotten from about 5-6 other members, I am reopening my own shop. I kind of feel like I'm stealing Stephy's shop from her. Don't worry though, if you requested there I'll post it there too.

So, err, happy requesting if you come here?

The only worker here is Kiki, so if you also want her you can ask for her.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 19, 2011)

KUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKU

okay i'm done

but welcome back pek

damn it's been a while since i came here lawl

i would request again but that would make me such a whore


----------



## Kiki (Jan 19, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHH -breath- HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

 Welcome back, darling! So happy for you I could dance


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

yes yes yes OMG kairi back  

keisha   you

welcome back 

would do the same thing milky xD


----------



## Kiki (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be the first greedy one to request then. 
Set of dis please:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I trust you to make it beautiful~ (Of course you will ) I love the stock and hope you do toooooooo!

If you have time, a 150 x 200 avatar of this please:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Have it say 'Ada' on there somewhere?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2011)

^ lol i requested to her though VM xD random anime avys kei kei :33

sizes 150x150 to 170x220 mix

go wild with the borders :33


----------



## Kairi (Jan 22, 2011)

Requests

Kiki
Kagura​


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm you seem pretty atm with Steph's shop. I'll withdraw my request for now. Ty anyways~


----------

